# Crate training & inactive outdoors



## Alexander (Jul 23, 2012)

Couple quick questions, just got my first Vizsla a couple weeks ago. He's just over 3 months old.

I have a pretty big crate for him, but as soon as I latch it shut he cries constantly even if we're gone for like 20 minutes. I leave a couple chewy toys in there for him too, but he just cries and cries. I wouldn't mind if we didn't have neighbors pretty close by. Also I read that dogs like to have their own little private space in a crate, but he doesn't seem to like it at all.

Also, as far as exercise goes, he gets very hyper indoors but as soon as I take him to a park he mostly just sits down. He won't chase me, or play fetch. He's great with fetch indoors. 

Any suggestions/tips?

-Alex


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

First few days I lay/slept beside my pup in the crate - with the door open. Those days/nights, I'd wake up to see pup had made her way OUT of the crate and suggled into me.

These dogs are exactly like me - insecure and desire close-contact with those they "love" or bond-with. Your pup's behaviour in that regard seems normal.

As far as the park goes - COULD be he's just scared of it still. My pup took a bit of learning to enjoy our back yard even


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Re exercise at the park: Our puppy was similar when taken out for exercise- it was because he was very nervous/scared of places he was not familiar with. Even at a year old, if you take him to an unfamiliar place, he will not take off running, but stick his tail between his legs and look around for a while first. Take him to a park he knows well, and it is a different story.

If this might be the case, you probably want to start really working on his socialization, and keep taking him to the same place for exercise so he can become accustomed to one place first, then try somewhere else? It probably took 6 months for our puppy to even get comfortable enough with his surroundings enough to enjoy our walks...


----------



## abarrueto (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi. My puppy did something similar when I started taking her out on the leash. If she was free there was no problem. It took some getting used to, but now she enjoys it more and more each time.


----------



## Alexander (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, that does make sense. I'll stick to one park for now until he feels comfy with it. Good stuff!


----------

